# He looks awesome!



## jtomczak (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm so excited to have him home!


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 12, 2013)

Good deal!  I wish I was posting pics of my new bear mount,  but I failed to kill one this year.  Good job!


----------



## 35rem (Apr 13, 2013)

That looks great!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Apr 14, 2013)

looks good


----------



## brandonsc (Apr 14, 2013)

thats awesome who was the taxidermist?


----------



## FMBear (Apr 15, 2013)

Some great work for sure!  Congrats!


----------



## Palmetto (Apr 16, 2013)

Bet them fish stay scared!!


----------



## buckeroo (Apr 17, 2013)

I dig!


----------



## Mangler (Apr 17, 2013)

Those fish are gonna need some anti-anxiety medication!


----------



## jtomczak (Apr 20, 2013)

lol. Randal Crumbley in Locust Grove.  Done 5 deer and now a bear for me.  He's the best.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Millcreekfarms (May 2, 2013)

Looks good but i think id move the fish tank moisture is not something you want in preserved dried skin


----------



## jtomczak (May 14, 2013)

Mount has been moved to the basement (getting married in 3 weeks).


----------



## VenisonMan (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice mount.


----------

